# Mein Bike



## gonzo_trial (19. Januar 2003)

So da hier nixmehr los ist im moment... post ich mal nen Bild von meinem Bike  Endlich habsch eins!

So nochn paar Grundregeln vorm angucken. Nix zu der Kurbel (große Rockring und fehlende Schraube) dagen, da kommt ja bald was anderes. Und zum Vorderrad das des Schwarz ist, des is mein Bruders Vorderrad meins is nochnich alles für da...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Januar 2003)

Schönes Ding, wie jedes Devil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ugly uwe (19. Januar 2003)

schön anzusehen !


dumdidum...


----------



## tobsen (19. Januar 2003)

hier mal ein bild von unserer, fast schon stadion-artiger trialhalle 

da kann mann rollbunnys üben bis zum abwinken


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Januar 2003)

Wohw jetz weiß ich wofürwer unsern Keller nutzen können


----------



## tobsen (19. Januar 2003)

ja, der vorteil von unserem is, dass der 3 m hoch is. da kamma ohne probleme 7 - 8 paletten stapeln ohne sich die birne anzuhauen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Januar 2003)

Haha, wir ham ne halle die 8m Hoch ist aber keine Paletten


----------



## tobsen (19. Januar 2003)

chris, zeig mal m devil-trial , was ne trialhalle is und poste mal des bild unseres alten Hangars   leider verkauft worden.


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Januar 2003)

Also bei unserem Keller spring ich ausm Stand an die Decke! 

Ronny


----------



## ey-le-an (19. Januar 2003)

ja wegen dem bike: die kurbel ist aber nichts genaues. aja, und bevor ichs vergess, ich würde vorne ne silberne felge fahren.

... sieht kewl aus.


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Januar 2003)

so des is mal ne Halle!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (20. Januar 2003)

ach du ********. die halle ist ja der überkiller, die macht, wie ein 6er im lotto. da kommt freude ins trialerleben.
ist/war die location bei euch vor der tür, oder doch etwas abgelegen, aber hey, spielt eigentlich keine rolle, bei dem genialen gebäude. gut, steht ein bischen leer. aber ein paar alte autos und kabeltrommeln, dann ist schon was los.


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Januar 2003)

die war echt der hammer, da hätt n flugzeug reingepasst, die schiebetore warn end riessig da konntest mim laster reinfahren..  die war beim tobsen auf dem gelände wo die ihre firma haben. nur 5min von uns aus.. war echt perfekt. Rie0engross, geil isoliert, man konnt auch im winter da mit t shirt drin fahren, und licht und strom für musik hören, echt genial..


----------



## ey-le-an (20. Januar 2003)

da wäre ich an eurer stelle direkt so halb eingezogen. dusche und kühlschrank in eine ecke gebastelt und fertig.


----------



## sept (20. Januar 2003)

uahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh die halle iss ja richtig geil und die wurde verkauft oder wie ????


----------



## tobsen (20. Januar 2003)

ja, die halle durfen wir haben, solange sie leer steht. is dann aber letztes jahr an siemens verkauft worden.     

greez
tobi


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Januar 2003)

die halle is halt auf nem alten industriegelände. Die ganzen alten anlagen und gebäude wurden jetz zum grossteil abgerissen. Und versch. grosse Firmen haben des Gelände gemietet/gekauft, samt hallen. Da is jetz auch alles abgesperrt, zaun drum rum etc. und die tür wo wir früher immer in die halle sind einfach zugemauert. aber durch die riessen schiebetür kann man immer noch rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (20. Januar 2003)

killllllllled siemens    
oder ne besser doch ncih mein vater arbeitet ja da


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Januar 2003)

Die is echt Geil die Halle! Scheiss Siemens


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Januar 2003)

@gonzo: cooles Bike!!, wasn des fürn VR Reifen????
Aber des beste an dem Bike is die Farbe!!!(Hab ich nämlich auch  )
@Plunplori und B.Ross: Man, was war denn das fürne end geile Trialhalle, warum haben wir sowas nich????


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Januar 2003)

der Vorderreifen is nen Panaracer Fire XC 2.1 Comp oderso

Ronny


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Januar 2003)

Danke, der passt nämlich süper zum Hot S!!!
Is der dünner als der HotS, und was kostet der CA.?????
Max


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Januar 2003)

Also der Reifen war echt sauteuer weil ich den 565Gramm schweren haben wollt und so kost der 40Euro... hab ich gezahlt also is glaube normale VK
is aufner X517 ganz wenig dünner alsn Hot S 2.1 aufner DX32

Ahso und noch zur farbe ich hab ne andere farbe!!!

ich hab kein Royalblue sondern ultramarinblau mit goldperlmut im Klarpulver  Das ist wichtig!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Januar 2003)

ok, aber die Farbe is ähnlich!!
Noch ne Frage: Wasn des fürn Lenker-Vorbau Kombi????
Max


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Januar 2003)

Is da noch Dunkelblaues Deko drauf, find ich nähmlich immer hammergeil mit unauffäliggen deko auch wenn ich net hab  So Grau mit Schwarzen Deko oder so wie du wenn ich richtig sehe!


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Januar 2003)

Jo farbe passt fast

Vorbau isn Ritchey WCS 17° 120mm undn Koxx Lenker im moment...

Ja dekor ist in Ultramarienblau also in grundrahmenfarbe drauf...


----------



## tobsen (20. Januar 2003)

am liebsten hätt ich die halle selba gekauft 
die war so mega... so n winterquartier is weltweit nahezu einzigartig.
(man hätte noch mehr draus machen können, als nur so n paar paletten rein stellen)
da hätt ma locker ne komplette WM stattfinden lassen können.

(wobei die Mösli-Halle ja auch nich zu verachten is  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Januar 2003)

Aba den Hangar hättste Größli, oder megariesigGrößliHalle nennen können!!! 
Max


----------



## biketrialer (20. Januar 2003)

@maks: du kümmerst dich doch sowieso um nix!! deshalb auch keine solche halle, die ganze aktion mit der halle in der alten phrixfabrik hab ich schliesslich angeleiert......is in die hosen gegangen, aber an meiner jetzigen halle hast du auch kein finger krum gemacht.....aber drin fahren wollen......


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Januar 2003)

Ja moment, ich hab versucht in der alten Sarotti Fabrik sonen krassen Hangar zu organisieren, war aber entschieden zu teuer!!!
Und überhaupt, jetzt mach dich ma locker, ich versuch ja auch jetzt in der Frankfurter Straße in Hatt ne Halle zu orgaisieren, ich erzähl nur nich alles, ich steh hier schließlich ja nicht vor Gericht!!  
Max


----------



## biketrialer (20. Januar 2003)

@maks: ich zähle nur die fakten auf.....ganz einfach; das hab ich noch vergessen, die ganzen paletten in der halle die hab ich damals mit pio organisiert (in den guten alten old school trial zeiten)du hast also 0,0% an der halle mitgemacht!!!
toto


----------



## biketrialer (20. Januar 2003)

@gonzo: ich möchte ja nicht unhöflich sein aber das königsblau find ich gewöhnungsbedürftig.........aber es ist ja dein rad und es muss dir ja gefallen!!!!! 

ich persönlich stehe total das die "gebürsteten" sachen 
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial _
> [Bich persönlich stehe total das die "gebürsteten" sachen
> toto [/B]



hm.. also ich steh da eher das schwarze sachen


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Januar 2003)

Naja ich muß ja auch sagen irgendwie schwerb mir im moment nen eloxierter rahmen vor in der farbe wie der Echo Titanlenker also irgendwie tuffig 

Ich habs halt mit Blau!!!

Mein bike is blau mein Trikot is blau mein Helm is blau sogar mein Computer is blau, evtl. is mein nächstes auto auch blau Ich bin auch ab und zu blau  .....

Naja also ich find dunkelblau schon ganz ok!!! Und durch den Goldperlmutdingens wirds halt etwas lilalig... beim auspacken auch zuerst gedacht ach du schei*e... aber inner Sonne glitzertz dann so schön... ich finds so ok...

Ronny


----------



## biketrialer (20. Januar 2003)

@biketrialer: du hast ja auch einen leichten ghotic touch  , wenn du jetzt noch erzählst das du nachts auf friedhöfen rumhängst dann is alles klar
 
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Januar 2003)

ja schon, von grabstein zu grabstein trialen ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (20. Januar 2003)

> Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial
> [Bich persönlich stehe total das die "gebürsteten" sachen
> toto






> hm.. also ich steh da eher das schwarze sachen



Schön Chris...

ich sehe du bist lernfähig...wie schnell du die Grammatik von toto verinnerlicht und auch angewendet hast  

In dir stecken verborgene Fähigkeiten 

Matze


----------



## tobsen (20. Januar 2003)

chris, du bist n nachmacher, nix anderes  
mich erst ausprobieren lassen, und dann wenns dir taugt, auch machen. so schaut s nämlich aus...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Januar 2003)

@toto: ja, zieh doch in die Halle und kauf dir n Schild:
Wer nicht arbeiten will, will auch nicht trialen 
Ganz nach dem Vorbild Lenin und den Kriegskommunismus  
Und zähl ruhig weiter deine Fakten!!


----------



## **Fun Trialer** (20. Januar 2003)

Gonzo, das sieht ja fast so wie meins aus !!

  Du hast einen guten Geschmack, das muss man ja sagen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Januar 2003)

Also gebürstete Sachen find ich ja garnich Geil erlich gesagt!


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Januar 2003)

Na dann bürstet euch mal weiter einen...

Andre ich weiß. unsre Bikes ham ja ähnlichkeiten nur die Farbe fällt als gravierender Unterschied auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (21. Januar 2003)

@maks: ja ich seh schon du bist wie alle anderen auch ....die die wahrheit net vertragen können wenn man ihnen diese ins gesicht sagt! 
das hat mit lenin und kommunismus nix zu tun das müsstest du eigentlich auf der schule gelernt haben........
du bist verwöhnt das ist dein problem!

@gonzo: das war etwas retorisch gesehen falsch dargestellt......an was du wieder gleich denkst.....

toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Januar 2003)

Den Zusammenhang versteh ich nich!!!!!
Max


----------



## Jerry (21. Januar 2003)

Bitte nicht streiten! 

Devil, blau, schwer. Ok wem es gefällt 
Ne find ich auch net schlecht. Nächste mal wenn wir uns sehen fahr ich auch mal ne Runde  


Jerry


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Januar 2003)

is doch eh nur Spaß 
bei totos Halle können alle Hangars Heim gehen, die sind nämlich zu groß, bei toto fühlt man sich schon richtig zuHause(inder Halle)
Da hat man ein inniges Verhältnis mit den Wänden  
Max


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Januar 2003)

@Jerry

also ich finde 1,85-1,9kg fürn Rahmen eigentlich noch in ordnung...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (21. Januar 2003)

Vor allen dingen für einen Rahmen der so Stabil ist und Bullisch geil aussieht, ich will nicht wieder mit Echo anfangen


----------



## **Fun Trialer** (22. Januar 2003)

Hallo Gonzo,

nah ja die Farbe, aber der gravierenste Unterschied ist jetzt, dass Du vorne eine Scheibe hast.

Kann man Dir jetzt die Adapter, für die V-brake, abkaufen? Du weisst schon welche.

Wir müssen uns irgendwann mal wieder treffen !


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Januar 2003)

klar... kommter am 08.02.03 mit nach Borna...

Die V-Brakedinger behalt ich leider selber... weil die so rahr sind...


----------



## **Fun Trialer** (22. Januar 2003)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich bis dahin meine neue Kurbel schon habe und die Anderen müsste ich auch erst fragen. 

Hast Du Ahnung wo ich die her bekommen könnte.


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Januar 2003)

Wasdenn fürne Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Januar 2003)

Ahso und wird bestimmt geil in Borna wenns Wetter mitspielt... weil ausm Forum kommen welche und die ganzen leute die ich so kette also Magdeburger kennsch so nen paar halt eben auch ausm forum und so... Matze, Aramis... RobiC... wer weiß wer noch vone Trialmaniaxen .............................................

Ronny


----------



## cadex (22. Januar 2003)

vorne scheibe hinte felgenbr. kann mal einer erklaeren wo da der sinn sein soll?


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Januar 2003)

suchfunktion!!


----------



## Jerry (22. Januar 2003)

Na gut Ronny, 1,8 geht noch. Aba ich bin ja net so stark 

Jerry


----------

